# “Amazon” Sword



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I bought these at Petsmart as an “Amazon Sword” (split it into 2 plants). The new submerged leaves appear narrower than what I have experienced in the past with large swords, and each of these has put out a horizontal adventitious shoot (as opposed to vertical to which I am accustomed to seeing). There’s also this moderate “twist” to the leaves and somewhat of a striped pattern. 
Is this a hybrid of some type? Or just a reaction to my water quality?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

The pics are hazy because my water is hazy. 3rd pic is attempting to capture the horizontal runner with plantlet at the tip.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

The sword in question is Echinodorus amazonicus. Keep in mind this is emersed growth. It'll take a while to adjust to water.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Current name is _E. grisebachii_. It appears to be suffering a nutrient deficiency.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: "Amazon" Sword*

Thanks for the info. Okay, yes, I remember now that some testing several years ago (2008-ish) led to E. amazonicus and E. bleheri being found to be synonomous with E. grisebachii. 
Yes, very good chance there is a K deficiency in my aquarium right now, as well as likely micros.
I was just thrown off by the horizontal runners because the swords I kept years ago had vertical...wasn't sure if this was some different characteristic, but also may be nutrient-related.


----------

